# Things that you're good at?



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking about this today, and I realized that I'm pretty good at two things that aren't totally mainstream which I thought was kind of neat.

I'm really, well versed in reggae/dancehall music and I've actually taught myself Jamaican patois (the language that reggae is often written in, it's a creole language)

I'm also really into road-cycling, and in good shape considering my health conditions (I've got several heart defects, and when I was born my success rate from my surgeries was really low- I've been really lucky)

So, what are you good at?


----------



## tokidoki (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a linguistics degree so I was very interested and excited to hear about you teaching yourself Jamaican patois..so cool! I'm thinking about getting into cycling too, so I'm just in the beginning stages of looking for a commuter bike. So, about the things I'm good at...I think I'm a good kisser, a good driver, and I'm good at making my clients at work feel comfortable. I'm like the duck that looks calm on the surface with my little legs paddling furiously under the water!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Trek said:


> I'm really, well versed in reggae/dancehall music and I've actually taught myself Jamaican patois (the language that reggae is often written in, it's a creole language)


That's cool. I like reggae/dancehall a lot, but I'm definitely not an expert. I'd love to hear who your favourite artists are.

I'm really good at finding my way around. I must have an internal GPS or something.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think I'm good at anything


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

pita said:


> That's cool. I like reggae/dancehall a lot, but I'm definitely not an expert. I'd love to hear who your favourite artists are.
> 
> I'm really good at finding my way around. I must have an internal GPS or something.


My favorite artists... oh jeeze, where do I start- so many.

I'll limit it to my recent favorites, it's always changing.

-Buju Banton (aside from some of his really controversial stuff)
-Barrington Levy
-Capleton
-Chezidek
-Risto Benjie
-Macka B
-Fantan Mojah
-Anthony B
-Sizzla
-Marlon Asher
-Super Cat
-Morgan Heritage
-Shabba Ranks

There are so many more.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm good with performing. i don't think im the best since i have little experience,but im pretty good. for singing i need a vocal teacher because it is very hard for me to sing with confidence and that is why i was told not to do choir by a few choir teachers =[. i guess im a good writer too.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

HardRock said:


> I don't think I'm good at anything


lies!!!!! thats literally impossible!! i KNOW you are good at somthing!

well im good at umm...idk taking care of exotic animals i guess?

and im somewhat decent at skateboarding = /


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhhh I thought about it, uhhhh I'm not good at anything either

:|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Baking


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have patience...I'm good at waiting!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ i would love to be more patient. I'm not good at much, but then again i do underestimate everything i do, so i dunno.......


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Problem solving. Without a doubt.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Football, skinny-dipping, talking nonsense, raising leprechauns, wine-tasting, sleeping it out fer work, cooking and Falling out of bed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hugs - the warm, special, comforting ones


----------



## Joe Boston (Apr 27, 2010)

Tennis
Cooking Stir Fry
Kicking *** on the xbox :teeth
Writing


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

-Persevering and following through on things I really want: (going to college, graduating from college, studying abroad) 
-Seeking help for myself when I need it
-Dealing with dysfunctional people (does this count as a skill? I've been dealing with my dysfunctional family for years, and still am.) 
-Writing research papers, and writing in general
-I've been told that I make a pretty awesome stir fry as well

Huh, when I started writing this I didn't expect to think of that many. 
I wish I could put stuff like this on my resume.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a pretty beast memory. Not gonna lie


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

getting through difficult times by being persistent and never giving up no matter how **** things get.


----------



## Arfmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

caflme said:


> Hugs - the warm, special, comforting ones


This made me smile a bit, I've been told I'm good for hugging.

I think I'm good at Graphic Design. I know thats a bit general, but I've only taken general classes in it, and each time we go to critique each others works I see that mine is actually pretty good most the time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone is good at something! Guess it's a matter of trying many things and finding the one thing you enjoy.

I think I am ok at photography and have decent problem solvign skills. Oh and I am good at go-karting hehe.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

cooking
writing


----------



## Calliope (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a rather good show dog handler, at least people are willing to pay me for showing their dogs so I can't be too bad


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> cooking
> writing


Good recipe fer a career writing cookbooks there!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Good recipe fer a career writing cookbooks there!


ha... I collect cookbooks but would be bored out of my skull writing them. No, I write ... mostly personal stuff... my family wants me to write a book about our family history... I've done a lot of the research but without a lot more research I'd never be able to do it properly - plus for me to really do it well I would need to come over there to England, Poland, Germany, Austria, and other places of my lineage. You can't read it in books and then think you know enough to write about it.

I also write erotica


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I bet THAT would be published! (the erotica, sadly not the family history). I'd buy it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^thanks... yeah... I usually destroy what I write... if I had even a dollar for each page I'd written and thrown away I'd be rich.

I let a few people read it once but then they just wanted more and treated me differently.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ were they of the male persuasion? in what way differently?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Both... when people see you as one way and then they realize there is this whole different side to you... they don't know what to do with that. Most people do not know the person that comes through on here (they know this sexless woman who is always shut up in her house and taking care of cats and her kid)... and when I let people know me a little then they tend to think I am just an ex bad girl who is now just an old pervy woman. So I don't let them read my stuff anymore - they don't get it... they like it (A LOT)... but they don't get it and I don't like being judged that way. Yeah, I have a past, yeah a lot of it was amazing and a lot of it was stupid... I'm lucky to have survived... a lot of it comes through in my writing but it is not all that I was or all that I am now. People can be really one dimensional.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have two major talents -- writing and playing guitar, which is essentially all I do haha


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> getting through difficult times by being persistent and never giving up no matter how **** things get.


Hey, you rock 

I'm good at making up words and hiding how I really feel most of the time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> Both... when people see you as one way and then they realize there is this whole different side to you... they don't know what to do with that. Most people do not know the person that comes through on here (they know this sexless woman who is always shut up in her house and taking care of cats and her kid)... and when I let people know me a little then they tend to think I am just an ex bad girl who is now just an old pervy woman. So I don't let them read my stuff anymore - they don't get it... they like it (A LOT)... but they don't get it and I don't like being judged that way. Yeah, I have a past, yeah a lot of it was amazing and a lot of it was stupid... I'm lucky to have survived... a lot of it comes through in my writing but it is not all that I was or all that I am now. People can be really one dimensional.


yeah, I hear that. I think I get some of that type of thinking from people because of my age. People around me particularly at work (almost all of them are much younger than I) think I'm this doddering middle aged lady who just sits at her desk and actually enjoys taking other people's phone calls and keeping the copier supplied with paper. They were all shocked as hell when I left to do my course, and now they're shocked to know that I actually have a life in America that I'm going back to. They were shocked to know that I actually had kids. Sometimes, if I allow myself the indulgence, I sigh and think *nobody* gets me. Sometimes, even someone who claims that they do, well, it turns out they actually don't. it's a bit poo.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> yeah, I hear that. I think I get some of that type of thinking from people because of my age. People around me particularly at work (almost all of them are much younger than I) think I'm this doddering middle aged lady who just sits at her desk and actually enjoys taking other people's phone calls and keeping the copier supplied with paper. They were all shocked as hell when I left to do my course, and now they're shocked to know that I actually have a life in America that I'm going back to. They were shocked to know that I actually had kids. Sometimes, if I allow myself the indulgence, I sigh and think *nobody* gets me. Sometimes, even someone who claims that they do, well, it turns out they actually don't. it's a bit poo.


Yeah... there are maybe 3 people on Earth who really get me... who are ok with talking to me every 6-12 months and still consider themselves my close friends. I can talk to them after that long and it is like we just talked the day bfore... they never judge me and they know they can always depend on me - though they don't (well, one used to but not anymore). I've known 2 of them for decades and one is a relatively new friend (less than a year). I don't ever get to see these people... and couldn't if I wanted to because of circumstances. It would just be so nice to have an in person friend like that.


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm really good with my hands, but I can be a bit clumsy sometimes.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

playing the drums, tennis, soccer, rowing, listening to people, brewing beer, psychology. 
This thread put me in a good mood


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Singing, writing, dancing, being a good friend, talking too much (lol), criticizing myself, being a klutz, being geeky and embarrassing myself, cooking, baking, designing and being a mom


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I am NOT good at drawing, or painting.

This doesn't matter. I am good at deriving pleasure from the process itself, at denying discouragement, continuing; eventually I will be a good artist through sheer practice if nothing else.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Taking a mechanical device apart and putting it back together again.:int:shock:dialokel:?:idea:sus


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm good at:

Using the computer
Making people laugh (apparently)
Laughing
Keeping stuff tidy
Helping people
Baking
Singing to myself in my bedroom (or at least I think I am )
Listening to people's problems
Being paranoid and letting negative thoughts get to me 

uhm...thats about it *shrugs*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Withdrawing


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Kissing, hugs, being quiet and listening, cooking, shooting hoops with my son, playing scrabble, cooking steaks on the grill, naps - I'm real good at midday naps.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

I am only good at a few things:

Drumming, drawing/painting, writing, and thinking of fictional or possible ideas.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Right now, nothing. Wait. No. Procrastination, yeah. I'm good at that. Now that's the positive thinking process!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Playing the ukulele and singing like an old man.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

Digital painting, pencil drawing, singing (Some what), being positive, working through a hard situation, having an intellectual conversation about things that don't bore me, helping people, playing vidja-games and cracking inappropriate jokes.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Baking, cooking, drawing, keeping secrets, listening, sleeping, being patient...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,need to be more positive here.

Baking.
Decent at cooking.
I have some decent researching skills.
Good listener.
Never giving up.
Alright when it comes to photography.
Sleeping.
Swimming.
Being independent.
Finding my way around.
Being loyal.
Hugs.(I like hugs  )
Thinking.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Listening, Carring, Understanding, Gaming , Programming, Constructing/Designing things, Cooking


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Planning, Scheming, Preparing and Leadership.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Keeping secrets
Matchmaking others
Reading what people are thinking
Kissing
Reading aloud
Telling stories
Navigating the tube


----------



## MMalloo (May 10, 2010)

I'm good at driving in rough city traffic. I'm also good at researching and learning.

I love reading everyone's posts, especially the quirky, creative ones!


----------



## RTTFTW (May 8, 2010)

Sudoku lol


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

giving advice


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I'm really good at writing. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

damn this gon be hard...hum..
use to be a great student but now im not..
use to be good at cooking now i don't think i am because im not motivated.. hum

o yeah this was abt good things damn this **** hard hum..i really don't know all things i were good at seem to be in my past...

maybe exploring new things...

making a fool of myself... (since this is a positive thread ill stick to making a fool of myself in a good way the point were i get ppl to laugh...and not be so freakin serious... but then again i need to learn how to be seriosu myself damn lol im alwayss thinking badly about myself im abt to try to think positive thoughts b4 i go into another thing im good at yet bad at...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Drinking straight shots of vodka and talking absolute nonsense


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

i am good at teasing people or cracking stupid jokes cuz all my life i got bullied n made fun n jokes lol

my friend gets annoyed by my non stop laughing n making fun of him continously for 1 hour or so

"they may say that i am crazy, but i am not the only one"


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Any sport

Car repair

Computer repair/building

Being quiet

Staying single

Avoidance


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

max4225 said:


> I'm a *pretty good spacecraft pilot *and rather handy with duct tape.


You mean flying space sims? If so, are they available to the general public? Also, how close are they to the real thing?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Drinking straight shots of vodka and talking absolute nonsense


Aye, well ya got the part about the vodka right anyway... I was well impressed :yes


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

I try to be a good listener.
I try to be patient.
I am trustworthy.

I don't think I'm good at very much, but I like to learn.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

kicking *** at COD 4 if that counts


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm kick*** at poker!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> I'm kick*** at poker!




That is the most wildly inaccurate statement in the history of forums!

and I'm still findin poker-chips underneath me sittin-room furniture since you got confused between poker and football :b


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cooking*
Most art-related things
Music
Picking out *awesome* outfits
Sticking up for people (Unfortunately I'm not so great at sticking up for myself. I'm working on that.)
Being a friend
Irish step dance
Writing
Mini-golf (Although I get _incredibly_ frustrated.)
Food and wine pairings
Writing recipes

Probably more. I've been receiving a *lot* of compliments lately that have made me start to realise that I am talented.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Accruing debt.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Any sport really, rowing to tennis. Maybe I'll try out as a triathlon athlete or pentathlon athlete some day, so long as that doesn't entail a walking race waddling around like a constipated rooster. There's something insurmountably obnoxious and cheap about walking the marathon. My cousin invited me to a walking race somewhere in Greece this year, I'd obviously win it hands down lol if I wanted the camera following, me looking like such a ****. I'd have to pull out some hardcore underdog ****e from 7th place in the last 2 minuites of the race to protect my dignity and that's not much fun.


----------



## lazyartist (May 20, 2010)

im pretty good at drawing. im also pretty good at locking/funk style dancing. i can do a 540 kick. i've countered two people at the same time in a handicapped sparring match (which felt awesome btw).


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

I am pretty good at really listening to music...
everyone I know can't possibly see how I can listen to a band like Earth, with their first album being 60 minutes + of pure drone. Everyone finds it noise, but me, I find relaxing worlds where no listens are the same and I can see how the track is really different at the end from how it started. I tend to look past the noise and find audio induced bliss...I tend to find I like sludgy, more distorted sound more likable then a clean production (give me Stormcrowfleet production any day over crystal clear mainstream influenced sound)

I dunno does that count as something to be good at?


----------



## gordonramsay (May 27, 2010)

I've been told that I'm a good cook.


----------



## sjohnson1958 (May 27, 2010)

im good at painting iguess!!


----------



## ChoirBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

I type really fast (like 110 words per minute average) I only know a couple people in real life who can type faster than me. Sadly, this doesn't exactly land me a job (nope, not even a data entry job, although I've gotten interviews for them)


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Bowling- 190 average and I can do some intermediate yo-yo tricks.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

caflme said:


> Both... when people see you as one way and then they realize there is this whole different side to you... they don't know what to do with that. Most people do not know the person that comes through on here (they know this sexless woman who is always shut up in her house and taking care of cats and her kid)... and when I let people know me a little then they tend to think I am just an ex bad girl who is now just an old pervy woman. So I don't let them read my stuff anymore - they don't get it... they like it (A LOT)... but they don't get it and I don't like being judged that way. Yeah, I have a past, yeah a lot of it was amazing and a lot of it was stupid... I'm lucky to have survived... a lot of it comes through in my writing but it is not all that I was or all that I am now. People can be really one dimensional.


Ok, now you got me interested. You are a good writer!

I'm good at snapping.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

always had good hand-eye coordination which allowed me to excel in sports, in junoir high and high school i would always be top contenders in track and field/tennis/baseball/badminton/soccer pretty much anything, but I never got serious into any of these sports while in college, mainly cause of......SA? yea... lets blame it on SA


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

sports. I dont even care if your black, im better then you.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I can cook really well. I am also a really good listener when other people have problems or just anything they want to talk about.


----------



## Frequency (May 17, 2010)

I can make networks and servers dance. :clap


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are a few:

I'm good at freestyle dancing, changing my voice, deciphering music (particularly instrumentals, thanks to seven years of die-hard marching/symphony band action), muti-task cooking, waking up on time minutes before the alarm goes off, character singing, reading faces, writing short goofy-as-hell stories


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

playing guitar


----------



## Anytime (Jun 3, 2010)

Writing my own music, guitar, starcraft


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I was really good at playing the trombone in high school. I'm also really good at picking up on things quickly. For example, if I'm playing a video game that I've never played before, I would become really good at it quickly, even if I was playing against someone else.


----------



## Forest (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm a guitar god!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm an awesome cook. Which is fortunate, since I just graduated culinary school.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pro at my smiley face placements


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a column on a royalty site. The articles I write are pretty good. I went back and read some of my older ones, hoping I wouldn't find them flat, corny, or full of grammatical errors. They weren't. They were well-written and fairly compelling (to people who enjoy reading about royals, that is).

I'm really geographically sound, much like my dad and maternal grandfather. I rarely get lost. I hate using a GPS because I can usually find a quicker, easier way. I know where even the tiniest towns are in the state, and some in other parts of the country.

I have a great internal clock. A friend used to say that she'd ask me what time I thought it was. After I'd tell her, she'd check a clock. I was never more than 10-15 minutes off.

I've been told by three guys - without asking - that I'm a really good kisser!


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

I really like this thread! Anyway:
- plannings things (but not so much implementing said plans...)
- writing
- finding my way around places/good sense of direction
- being realistic
- putting quirky outfits together (though half the time I don't wear them, where I live it's pretty conservative, but it's gradually getting less so)
- saving money
- being self-aware
- being creative/imaginative
- seeing both sides to a situation 

Also, to the people who said they're not good at anything, if you think about it, most negative traits can also be positive traits.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

I once worked with a kid who was obviously extremely uncomfortable speaking in front of people, and a few weeks later he won first prize in a county-wide public speaking competition. Also, I once completely improvised a bit in front of 300+ people when we were having 'technical difficulties'... and I even got a laugh. 

It's kind of odd how I can be totally at ease in front of huge groups of people or even in front of TV cameras, and then so completely hopeless just walking down the street, talking to some girl I like, or buying groceries.


----------



## MariePiilani (Jun 20, 2010)

I am creative, I love drawing/painting/writing stories.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Math, some art stuff, avoiding social gatherings


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

im good at teaching stuff, math, drums, and figuring out how any song is played on guitar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Math

I'm sure there are several other things but it's morning and I'm not good at thinking when I'm this tired lol.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maths and French.
I'm was surprisingly confident during my French speaking exam.


----------

